

Evernote Hello for Android is Here - Auguste
http://blog.evernote.com/2012/05/30/evernote-hello-for-android-is-here/

======
mcrittenden
I'm failing to see the benefit here over the default Android contacts app. It
supports pictures too and syncs (with your Google account). The main
difference seems to be that Evernote Hello pulls their info from LinkedIn for
you, but that may or may not be the info you need (maybe you need their cell
phone instead of their office phone), and the person may or may not have a
LinkedIn profile. Am I missing something?

